# Before or after John's arrest??



## fivepointcalvinist (May 20, 2006)

*Before or after John\'s arrest??*

Matt 4:1-11 has the temptation of Christ
4:12- states John was arrested
4:13- Jesus settles in Galilee
4:17- Jesus begins ministry
4:18-21- Jesus begins to call disciples


*Matt 4:11 Then the devil *left Him; and behold, angels came and {began} to minister to Him.
Matt 4:12 Â¶ Now when Jesus heard that John had been taken into custody, He withdrew into Galilee;
Matt 4:13 and leaving Nazareth, He came and settled in Capernaum, which is by the sea, in the region of Zebulun and Naphtali.
Matt 4:14 {This was} to fulfill what was spoken through Isaiah the prophet:
Matt 4:15 "THE LAND OF ZEBULUN AND THE LAND OF NAPHTALI, BY THE WAY OF THE SEA, BEYOND THE JORDAN, GALILEE OF THE GENTILES--
Matt 4:16 "THE PEOPLE WHO WERE SITTING IN DARKNESS SAW A GREAT LIGHT, AND THOSE WHO WERE SITTING IN THE LAND AND SHADOW OF DEATH, UPON THEM A LIGHT DAWNED."
Matt 4:17 Â¶ From that time Jesus began to preach and say, "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand."
Matt 4:18 Â¶ Now as Jesus was walking by the Sea of Galilee, He saw two brothers, Simon who was called Peter, and Andrew his brother, casting a net into the sea; for they were fishermen.
Matt 4:19 And He *said to them, "Follow Me, and I will make you fishers of men."
Matt 4:20 Immediately they left their nets and followed Him.
Matt 4:21 Going on from there He saw two other brothers, James the {son} of Zebedee, and John his brother, in the boat with Zebedee their father, mending their nets; and He called them.*

Compare with-

John 3:22-24

*John 3:22 Â¶ After these things Jesus and His disciples came into the land of Judea, and there He was spending time with them and baptizing.
John 3:23 John also was baptizing in Aenon near Salim, because there was much water there; and {people} were coming and were being baptized--
John 3:24 for John had not yet been thrown into prison.*

What think ye?

[Edited on 5-20-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## JohnStevenson (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the two passages agree perfectly. All of this took place before the arrest of John. What is your question?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnStevenson_
> I think the two passages agree perfectly. All of this took place before the arrest of John. What is your question?



john, it appears as if you have not thoroughly examined the text. please reread and then respond.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2006)

Matthew Poole: 



> The evangelists´ differing relation of the call of Simon and Andrew hath made a great deal of work for interpreters. The greatest difference seemeth to be betwixt Matthew, in this text, and John, #Joh 1:35-38. But certainly John speaketh of one call in those verses, the other evangelists of another. According to John, they were called to the knowledge of and first acquaintance with Christ while John was in the public exercise of his ministry, for they were his disciples, #Joh 1:35,36,39, they are said at that time to have abode with him that day. Probably they again returned to their old employment, and when John was imprisoned, Christ, walking by the sea, saw them, and then called them to the apostleship. There are other differences in their call observed betwixt Matthew, Mark, and Luke, but such as may be easily answered by those who observe, that there is nothing more ordinary, than for the evangelists, in reporting the same history, one of them to supply more largely what the other had recorded more summarily.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2006)

Matthew Henry on Matt. 4:17



> The text he preached upon #Mt 4:17: From that time, that is, from the time of his coming into Galilee, into the land of Zebulun and Naphtali, from that time, he began to preach. He had been preaching, before this, in Judea, and had made and baptized many disciples (#Joh 4:1); but his preaching was no so public and constant as now it began to be. The work of the ministry is so great and awful, that it is fit to be entered upon by steps and gradual advances.



on John 3:22 ff


> 2a1) Christ began the work of preaching and baptizing before John laid it down, that he might be ready to receive John´s disciples when he should be taken off, and so the wheels might be kept going. It is a comfort to useful men, when they are going off the stage, to see those rising up who are likely to fill up their place.
> 
> 2a2) John continued the work of preaching and baptizing though Christ had taken it up; for he would still, according to the measure given to him, advance the interests of God´s kingdom. There was still work for John to do, for Christ was not yet generally known, nor were the minds of people thoroughly prepared for him by repentance. From heaven John had received his command, and he would go on in his work till he thence received his countermand, and would have his dismission from the same hand that gave him his commission. He does not come in to Christ, lest what had formerly passed should look like a combination between them; but he goes on with his work, till Providence lays him aside. The greater gifts of some do not render the labours of others, that come short of them, needless and useless; there is work enough for all hands. They are sullen that will sit down and do nothing when they see themselves out shone. Though we have but one talent, we must account for that: and, when we see ourselves going off, must yet go on to the last.


----------



## Preach (Jun 9, 2006)

I highly recommend A.T. Robertson's "Harmony of the Gospels". Also, a chronological Bible will help. I am presently preaching through the "Life of Christ" and have to deal with chronology of events week by week. All students of Christ should endeavor to be intimate with the chronolgy of our Lord's life incarnate. It has been a wonderful growing experience for me. 

May the Lord bless our studies as we seek to implicate ourselves deeper into the knowledge of Him.

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------

